
Show HN: Codeless automated UI testing for cloud services - deepthought42
https://www.qanairy.com
======
mtmail
[https://app.qanairy.com/](https://app.qanairy.com/) shows me a blank page
with many javascript errors. Firefox 70 with adblockers. The adblocker reports
7 connections were blocked, e.g.

Loading failed for the <script> with source “[https://js.hs-
analytics.net/analytics/1573674900000/4077132....](https://js.hs-
analytics.net/analytics/1573674900000/4077132.js”). app.qanairy.com:1:1
Loading failed for the <script> with source
“[https://app.qanairy.com/components/analytics/event.js”](https://app.qanairy.com/components/analytics/event.js”).
app.qanairy.com:107:1 Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy
disallows reading the remote resource at
[https://fullstory.com/s/fs.js](https://fullstory.com/s/fs.js). (Reason: CORS
request did not succeed).

~~~
deepthought42
Thank you for bringing this to my attention! I'll be sure to work on a fix for
this over the next few days.

